# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Маркировка в 1с Розница

## vizgallova

Всем привет. Ребят, прошу помочь советом.
Магазин женской одежды, работаем, как комиссионеры. Попадаем под маркировку верхней одежды. Производитель промаркирует нам остатки товара, которые поступили до 31.12.2020 и в будущем все поступления будет приходить с кодами. 
Оба подключены к системе Диадок. 
Теперь вопросик. 
С нашей стороны необходимо настроить обмен с честным знаком, чтобы при продаже маркируемого товара данные отправлялись. 
А как быть с товаром? У номенклатуры верхней одежды изменить вид товара и присвоить код маркировки. Этого достаточно? или что-то еще необходимо?

----------


## SpideRus

Походу что-то еще, потому что у меня не передается после печати чека из Розница 2.3 код маркировки на одежду в честный знак. Третий день ломаю голову, не могу понять в чем дело. В Розниц 2.3 на обувь все отрабатывает как надо. Достаточно сменить вид товара, указать в нем признак чего маркируем. В разде Администрирования настоить обмен, включить галочеки чего маркируем.

----------


## vizgallova

А остатки обуви вам производитель маркировал? 
Еще не смотрела, но вдруг полезно будет https://its.1c.ru/video/lector20200827-1

----------

AnIr (29.12.2020)

----------


## downtaun

Розница 2.3.6.27. После включении маркировки ШИН, при сканировании любого товара в РМК появляется надпись "Поле объекта не обнаружено (Табак)". Подскажите пути решения.

----------


## vizgallova

В разделе администрирования → Интеграция с ИС МП → поставьте галку напротив табачной продукции.
У нас тоже другой товар, но почему то без этой галки вылезает такая ошибка в рмк.

----------

downtaun (29.12.2020)

----------


## olegpu

> Походу что-то еще, потому что у меня не передается после печати чека из Розница 2.3 код маркировки на одежду в честный знак. Третий день ломаю голову, не могу понять в чем дело. В Розниц 2.3 на обувь все отрабатывает как надо. Достаточно сменить вид товара, указать в нем признак чего маркируем. В разде Администрирования настоить обмен, включить галочеки чего маркируем.


SpideRus, удалось разобраться? У меня такая же беда. Неделю уже ломаю голову. Обувь отправляет чеки, а одежда не передает в честный знак(

----------


## downtaun

> В разделе администрирования → Интеграция с ИС МП → поставьте галку напротив табачной продукции.
> У нас тоже другой товар, но почему то без этой галки вылезает такая ошибка в рмк.


После нового обновления с патчами и чистки кэша - проблема, вроде как, ушла...

----------


## Sen80

> SpideRus, удалось разобраться? У меня такая же беда. Неделю уже ломаю голову. Обувь отправляет чеки, а одежда не передает в честный знак(


Коллеги, есть решение? Магазин начинает работать с 4 января а 1С так и не отправляет данные маркировки одежды в чек. Обновлений и патчей нет!

----------


## olegpu

Sen80 У Вас какая конфигурация? Мы поставили Розница 2.3.6.27, там тоже не работает, но есть БОЛЕЕ новая версия. Не пробовали ее?

----------


## olegpu

> Коллеги, есть решение? Магазин начинает работать с 4 января а 1С так и не отправляет данные маркировки одежды в чек. Обновлений и патчей нет!


Sen80 У Вас какая конфигурация? Мы поставили Розница 2.3.6.27, там тоже не работает, но есть БОЛЕЕ новая версия. Не пробовали ее?

----------


## Sen80

Стоит версия 2.3.7.19 маркировка обуви работает идеально, а одежда так и не идет

----------


## olegpu

Ясно! Такая же беда. Обувь нормально идет, одежда нет. Сейчас попробовал по видеоинструкции выпустить через пункт в 1С - ИС МП. Код получил и тд, а на кассе все равно в чеке нету маркировки. Странно все это. Уже не знаю куда копать. Появилась только бредовая мысль что может все только с 1го января заработает само))

----------


## olegpu

> Стоит версия 2.3.7.19 маркировка обуви работает идеально, а одежда так и не идет


Ясно! Такая же беда. Обувь нормально идет, одежда нет. Сейчас попробовал по видеоинструкции выпустить через пункт в 1С - ИС МП. Код получил и тд, а на кассе все равно в чеке нету маркировки. Странно все это. Уже не знаю куда копать. Появилась только бредовая мысль что может все только с 1го января заработает само))

----------


## Sen80

:)) Думаю косяк розницы. Но тут появились люди у кого только одежда, на 2.3.7.19 маркировка работает уже сейчас. Взрыв мозга! Пребывал отключать маркировку обуви, все равно не работает!

----------


## olegpu

> :)) Думаю косяк розницы. Но тут появились люди у кого только одежда, на 2.3.7.19 маркировка работает уже сейчас. Взрыв мозга! Пребывал отключать маркировку обуви, все равно не работает!


А у этих счастливцев нельзя узнать что да так? ) У вас какая платформа стоит и ОС на  сервере?

----------


## olegpu

> :)) Думаю косяк розницы. Но тут появились люди у кого только одежда, на 2.3.7.19 маркировка работает уже сейчас. Взрыв мозга! Пребывал отключать маркировку обуви, все равно не работает!


Может с платформой или операционнкой на сервере связанно :confused: Нет возможности узнать что у тех счастливчиков стоит?

----------


## Sen80

Обычный комп, Винда 7ка, Платформа 8.3.16.1814. Но у них только одежда. А в нашем случае два вида маркировки.

----------


## olegpu

> Обычный комп, Винда 7ка, Платформа 8.3.16.1814. Но у них только одежда. А в нашем случае два вида маркировки.


Ясно. У нас сервер на Linux и платформа даже старее версия платформы 8.3.16.1148

----------


## Sen80

Тогда я думаю здесь не в ОС и не в платформе дело...

----------


## olegpu

> Тогда я думаю здесь не в ОС и не в платформе дело...


да засада :(

----------


## olegpu

> Тогда я думаю здесь не в ОС и не в платформе дело...


да засада :(

----------


## olegpu

> Тогда я думаю здесь не в ОС и не в платформе дело...


тоже сейчас отключил обувь и всю обувную номенклатуру переделал в обычный товар и все равно :( ну как вы и говорили тоже не работает

----------


## Sen80

Причем логика отсутствует этой странной проблемы. Почему тогда на той же платформе и с таким же релизом в магазине одежды все работает? Не понимаю. Разница только в том, что изначально маркировка была настроена на одежду в предыдущем релизе и позже обновлено на последнюю версию

----------


## Sen80

UPD: Уточнил, что в релизе 2.3.6.27 маркировка одежды тоже работала также как сейчас у нас т.е. запрашивает отсканировать код, чек печатает, но без признака маркировки, в электронном чеке тоже самое. А вот после обновления на 2.3.7.19 все заработало как надо.

----------


## olegpu

> UPD: Уточнил, что в релизе 2.3.6.27 маркировка одежды тоже работала также как сейчас у нас т.е. запрашивает отсканировать код, чек печатает, но без признака маркировки, в электронном чеке тоже самое. А вот после обновления на 2.3.7.19 все заработало как надо.


Ясно, то есть мне можно вообще не экспериментировать на этой версии)) А сразу ставить последнюю и уже там что-то пытаться. Спасибо за такой совет. Может что то тогда еще получится!

----------


## Sen80

Отпишитесь плиз если будет результат

----------


## olegpu

> Отпишитесь плиз если будет результат


ok! с наступающим

----------


## 88Екатерина_88

Всем здравствуйте. Вообще у кого-нибудь заработала маркировка одежды? У нас Розница Одежда и обувь 2.3.6.28 и работает только маркировка обуви ((

----------


## olegpu

> Всем здравствуйте. Вообще у кого-нибудь заработала маркировка одежды? У нас Розница Одежда и обувь 2.3.6.28 и работает только маркировка обуви ((



Добрый день. Да все также. Специально поставил самую последнюю конфигурацию. Отключил всю обувь и номенклатуру обуви. И все равно не работает одежда(( Кошмар какой то. А магазин с сегодня открылся. Теперь обувь обратно включаю.

----------


## SpideRus

> SpideRus, удалось разобраться? У меня такая же беда. Неделю уже ломаю голову. Обувь отправляет чеки, а одежда не передает в честный знак(


Нет. Не работает. Была версия 2.3.5.35, думал дело в ней, обновил до последней 2.3.7.19. Результата ноль. Отключал все, добавлял. Менял виды, включал разные. Результат ноль. Грешил на кассу и лицензию. Поставил на другую, ноль эффекта. Приходится коды маркировки отправлять в честный знак через Обмен с ИС МП из раздела продажи через отчет о розничных продажах. При этом вскрыл чек. Там все коды маркировки в разделе акцизные марки присутствуют, ровно так же как и в обуви. Вот только в обуви все уходит через чек, а с одеждой так и не работает. В разделе чека, фискальные операции, XML для обуви код маркировки присутствует:

<GoodCodeData StampType="1520"
          GTIN=""
          SerialNumber=""
          MarkingCode=""/>

А вот для одежды такие строки в чеке не создаются. Работает только обувь.

----------


## SpideRus

Нет. Не работает.

----------


## SpideRus

> Обычный комп, Винда 7ка, Платформа 8.3.16.1814. Но у них только одежда. А в нашем случае два вида маркировки.


У меня в одном магазине только одежда, другой маркировки не было. Настроил все, но все равно не взлетело. Винда 10ка, Платформа 8.3.16.1814, версия 2.3.7.19.

----------


## olegpu

> У меня в одном магазине только одежда, другой маркировки не было. Настроил все, но все равно не взлетело. Винда 10ка, Платформа 8.3.16.1814, версия 2.3.7.19.


Скорее всего проблема в конфигурации. Жду когда на сайте 1С что то появиться, но пока без результатов(

----------


## SpideRus

> Скорее всего проблема в конфигурации. Жду когда на сайте 1С что то появиться, но пока без результатов(


Сегодня решил проблему. Дело оказалось в настройках 1с. У меня касса штрих-м. В разделе подключаемого оборудования, в настройках кассы, сменил библиотеку подключаемого оборудования с 2.5 на 3.2. И вся маркировка одежды стала прекрасно отправляться через чек в ОФД. 

При этом даже установка последнего драйвера 4.15.821 не помогало до тех пор пор, а драйвер новый был установлен еще три недели назад, пока не создал в 1с новое оборудование ККТ именно с этим драйвером. В старом оборудовании хоть и было написано, что драйвер используется новый, но библиотека оборудования подключилась старая.

----------


## olegpu

> Сегодня решил проблему. Дело оказалось в настройках 1с. У меня касса штрих-м. В разделе подключаемого оборудования, в настройках кассы, сменил библиотеку подключаемого оборудования с 2.5 на 3.2. И вся маркировка одежды стала прекрасно отправляться через чек в ОФД. 
> 
> При этом даже установка последнего драйвера 4.15.821 не помогало до тех пор пор, а драйвер новый был установлен еще три недели назад, пока не создал в 1с новое оборудование ККТ именно с этим драйвером. В старом оборудовании хоть и было написано, что драйвер используется новый, но библиотека оборудования подключилась старая.


Супер! Я тоже пробовал с драйверами экспериментировать, но не пробовал удалять и создавать новое оборудование. А так у нас тоже штрих. Спасибо. Завтра попробую! С праздниками!!

----------


## 4gevar

Такая же фигня, обувь передает, а одежду нет- ККМ не видит признак маркировки легпрома и тег 1162 передает нулевой в ОФД,   винда 10, 1с 8.3.17.1851, розница 2.3.5.32, только ККМ Меркурий 185Ф ПО 1.9.0.580(самая новая), прошивка предпоследняя от 14.10.2020 (в последней нет ни слова о решении этой проблемы, поэтому ставить не вижу смысла), что делать, х.з.? Да, и может кто знает, как проверить не пробивая чека , передаст ККМ марку или нет?

----------


## SpideRus

> Такая же фигня, обувь передает, а одежду нет- ККМ не видит признак маркировки легпрома и тег 1162 передает нулевой в ОФД,   винда 10, 1с 8.3.17.1851, розница 2.3.5.32, только ККМ Меркурий 185Ф ПО 1.9.0.580(самая новая), прошивка предпоследняя от 14.10.2020 (в последней нет ни слова о решении этой проблемы, поэтому ставить не вижу смысла), что делать, х.з.? Да, и может кто знает, как проверить не пробивая чека , передаст ККМ марку или нет?


Так вы попробуйте в 1С подключить новую ККТ с драйвером Меркурий 185Ф ПО 1.9.0.580. Чтобы в библиотеках оборудования драйвера 1С библиотека была не 2.5, а версия 3.2. Дело походу именно в этом. У меня уже три дня, полёт нормальный, вся маркировка уходит.

----------


## 4gevar

> Так вы попробуйте в 1С подключить новую ККТ с драйвером Меркурий 185Ф ПО 1.9.0.580. Чтобы в библиотеках оборудования драйвера 1С библиотека была не 2.5, а версия 3.2. Дело походу именно в этом. У меня уже три дня, полёт нормальный, вся маркировка уходит.


Даже в 2.3.7.19 Используется "1С:Библиотека подключаемого оборудования", версии 2.1.4.12, а то, что стоит в ПО 1.9.0.580 версия 2.0.0.29, или я не там смотрю? Можно поподробнее, пожалуйста, где брать или посмотреть версию 3.2?

----------


## 4gevar

> Даже в 2.3.7.19 Используется "1С:Библиотека подключаемого оборудования", версии 2.1.4.12, а то, что стоит в ПО 1.9.0.580 версия 2.0.0.29, или я не там смотрю? Можно поподробнее, пожалуйста, где брать или посмотреть версию 3.2?


Спасибо *SpideRus*, благодаря Вам разобрался! Действительно дело было в версии драйверов, просто у Меркурия своя нумерация, стоял 1.0 а надо было 2.0.0.29, теперь все работает как надо.

----------


## SpideRus

> Спасибо *SpideRus*, благодаря Вам разобрался! Действительно дело было в версии драйверов, просто у Меркурия своя нумерация, стоял 1.0 а надо было 2.0.0.29, теперь все работает как надо.


Отлично.

----------


## Mitrex

Добрый день. Подскажите, Розница редакция 2.3 (2.3.7.19) и Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3 (2.3.6.27) после обновления при сканирования QR кода остатков перестало выводиться окно для выбора соответствия номенклатуры. Теперь сразу заполняется одна и та же номенклатура на которую по упрощенной схеме были получены коды маркировки. До обновления на конфигурации Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3 (2.3.3.12) не было ни каких проблем все прекрасно работало. Пробовал очищать соответствие штрихкода маркировки и номенклатуры в Справочнике "Штрихкоды упаковок и товаров "но это не помогает, при сканировании к штрихкоду все равно привязывается эта номенклатура.Если удалить штрихкод из справочника то при сканировании он добавится с той же самой номенклатурой.  Если смотреть карточку номенклатуры то для нее ни каких штрихкодов не назначено.

----------


## SpideRus

> Пробовал очищать соответствие штрихкода маркировки и номенклатуры в Справочнике "Штрихкоды упаковок и товаров "но это не помогает, при сканировании к штрихкоду все равно привязывается эта номенклатура.


Привязывается он потому, что вам еще надо удалить штрих-код в карточке номенклатуры. При сканировании QR-кода маркировки в карточку товара записывается еще и штрих-код и поэтому когда вы удаляете код маркировки из "Штрихкоды упаковок и товаров", но не удаляете ещё штрих-код в карточке товара (там значок - папка с зеленой стрелочкой - штрихкоды, то при повторном сканировании он вам его снова привяжет к той же самой карточке товара. Штрих-код в карточке берётся из QR-кода, цифры после (01)0. Пример: (01)04060596043443(21)V34YhRnsS6Kl&. Штрих-код в карточку товара будет записан: 4060596043443.

----------


## Mitrex

В карточке номенклатуры штрихкод не привязывается. Штрихкоды получены по упрощенной схеме на одну номенклатуру например Блузка Женская Импорт,  раньше в РМК при сканировании кода выводилось окно уточнения и кассир мог выбрать уже настоящую номенклатуру и потом она уже привязана к Справочнике Штрихкоды упаковок и товаров. Теперь же такая форма не выводится и при сканировании одно из допустим 8000 QR кодов всегда выбирается одна и та же номенклатура Блузка Женская Импорт на которую были получены упрощенные код маркировки.РМК.JPG

----------


## SpideRus

> В карточке номенклатуры штрихкод не привязывается. Штрихкоды получены по упрощенной схеме на одну номенклатуру например Блузка Женская Импорт,  раньше в РМК при сканировании кода выводилось окно уточнения и кассир мог выбрать уже настоящую номенклатуру и потом она уже привязана к Справочнике Штрихкоды упаковок и товаров. Теперь же такая форма не выводится и при сканировании одно из допустим 8000 QR кодов всегда выбирается одна и та же номенклатура Блузка Женская Импорт на которую были получены упрощенные код маркировки.РМК.JPG


Покажите как у вас выглядит справочник "Штрихкоды упаковок и товаров". А на ценнике штрих-код товара имеется, помимо кода маркировки?

----------


## Mitrex

> Покажите как у вас выглядит справочник "Штрихкоды упаковок и товаров". А на ценнике штрих-код товара имеется, помимо кода маркировки?



Если очистить тут номенклатуру , то при сканировании QR кода она все равно заполнится номенклатурой Блузка Женская Импорт. Если удалить штрихкод из этого справочника то при сканировании он все равно сюда добавится с той же самой номенклатурой.  Вот так выглядит карточка этой номенклатуры которая подставляется каждый раз   и

----------


## SpideRus

> Если очистить тут номенклатуру , то при сканировании QR кода она все равно заполнится номенклатурой Блузка Женская Импорт.


А то что черным замазано, у вам там код на каждой позиции разный или тоже один и тот же? И как вы производите удаление из этого справочника? Ну и посмотрите, что у вас с видом номенклатуры: НСИ-Вид номенклатуры-Выбрать ваш вид и открыть. Плюс, нажать кнопку "Ещё" - разрешить изменения - на карточке вида нажать "Изменить".

----------


## Mitrex

> А то что черным замазано, у вам там код на каждой позиции разный или тоже один и тот же? И как вы производите удаление из этого справочника? Ну и посмотрите, что у вас с видом номенклатуры: НСИ-Вид номенклатуры-Выбрать ваш вид и открыть. Плюс, нажать кнопку "Ещё" - разрешить изменения - на карточке вида нажать "Изменить".


там где замазано везде разный код. Удалять штрих код не получается из этого справочника, пробовал просто его изменить на другой явно не существующий ни где, так вот после сканирования тот который был изменен появляется новой строчкой, как был до изменения.

----------


## Mitrex

У той номенклатуры, которая постоянно выбирается, такой вот Вид номенклатуры  , у всей остальной номенклатуры такой вид  Но это все не решает сложившуюся проблему. Были созданы обращения в тех поддержку ,ждем ответа.

----------


## SpideRus

> Удалять штрих код не получается из этого справочника


В смысле не получается удалить код из этого справочника? Помечаете на удаление. Затем, все функции - обработка (именно обработка, а не стандартные)удаление помеченных объектов. Если движений по данному коду не было, он без проблем удалится.

Зайдите еще в Администрирование - Интеграция ИС МП - и с посмотрите какая дата стоит напротив "Товары легкой промышленности и одежда" и стоит ли там галочка и так же включена ли "Табачная продукция", без нее почему-то не работает. А так же проверьте настройки номенклатуры - Администрирование - Настройки номенклатуры - штрихкодирование. Бывает, что после обновления там цифры в префиксах меняются (ставят по умолчанию) и коды не проходят.

Ну а еще попробуйте включить в настройках номенклатуры в общих параметрах - использовать характеристики. Чтобы в карточке номенклатуры было так:

----------


## virtual_w

Такая же проблема. Кому-то удалось решить?

----------


## Mitrex

Сделали обработку, которая очищает поле номенклатура в Регистре сведений Пул кодов маркировки суз, затем нужно очистить не нужную номенклатуру  в справочнике Штрих коды товаров и упаковок делали это через групповую обработку. 
Как я понял проблема возникает из за того что в документе  Заказ на эмиссию кодов маркировки СУЗ по упрощенной схеме не стояла галочка в поле "Не сопоставлять номенклатуру "

----------


## SpideRus

> Такая же проблема. Кому-то удалось решить?


Какого рода?

----------


## Батискаф

Не передается код маркировки при продаже одежды

При сканировании одежды на кассе идет запрос DM-кода. Распечатанный DM-код сканируем и товар успешно продаем. Однако в ОФД не уходит DM-код. Если зайти в пробитый чек -> фискальные операции -> XML, то в представлении чека GTIN отсутствует.
Признак [М] на чеке не печатается

1С Розница 2.3.7.22, ККМ Атол-55Ф, прошивка 7651 (5.7.10)
ФФД 1.05 (фискальник поддерживает до 1.1)
Драйвер Атол 10.8.0.0

Новую ККМ с новым драйвером создавал
В товаре вид номенклатуры правильный
Настройки под маркировку все сделаны (вроде...)

Куда еще ткнуться?

----------


## SpideRus

> Куда еще ткнуться?


Сегодня как раз на касса Атол-55Ф попробую.

----------


## Батискаф

(1) тот самый (редкий) момент, когда помогла техподдержка 1с
Спойлер: дело было в драйвере, точнее - в старых драйверах Атол прошлых версий.

Инструкция:
0. Закрыть кассовую смену (если открыта)
1. Очистить кэш с драйверами:
а. Закрыть все 1С.
б. Удалить в директории:
%AppData%\1C\1cv8\ExtCompT
файлы
fptr10_1c_win32_*.dll

2. Убедиться, что нет самостоятельно загруженных драйверов ККТ

а. Открыть форму "Подключение и настройка оборудования" (НСИ и администрирование -> РМК и оборудование -> Подключаемое оборудование).
На форме нажать кнопку "Драйверы оборудования..."

б. В открывшейся форме раскрыть ветку "Подключаемый по стандарту "1С:Совместимо""
в. Не должно быть драйверов для ККТ от Атол. Если есть, необходимо пометить на удаление данные элементы.

3. Открыть 1С и создать новое подключение к оборудованию.

а. Открыть справочник "Подключаемое оборудование"
(на всякий случай я пометил все прошлые созданные кассы на удаление и снял галку «действует»)

б. Создать новый элемент справочника "Подключаемое оборудование"
в. В качестве драйвера указать драйвер, поставляемый с БПО (он один и должен остаться в списке выбора!)


4. Сменить оборудование в справочнике Кассы ККМ
а. НСИ / Кассы ККМ, открываем нашу кассу
б. Перевыбираем Тип кассы (чтобы можно было сменить подключаемое оборудование)

в. Перевыбираем подключаемое оборудование и шаблоны чека ККМ
г. Записать и закрыть
Ура, работает! ))

----------

SpideRus (02.02.2021)

----------


## Батискаф

дубль

----------


## Nikolay114

> Сегодня решил проблему. Дело оказалось в настройках 1с. У меня касса штрих-м. В разделе подключаемого оборудования, в настройках кассы, сменил библиотеку подключаемого оборудования с 2.5 на 3.2. И вся маркировка одежды стала прекрасно отправляться через чек в ОФД. 
> 
> При этом даже установка последнего драйвера 4.15.821 не помогало до тех пор пор, а драйвер новый был установлен еще три недели назад, пока не создал в 1с новое оборудование ККТ именно с этим драйвером. В старом оборудовании хоть и было написано, что драйвер используется новый, но библиотека оборудования подключилась старая.


Как сменить БПО "сменил библиотеку подключаемого оборудования с 2.5 на 3.2. "  в 1с ??

----------


## SpideRus

> Как сменить БПО "сменил библиотеку подключаемого оборудования с 2.5 на 3.2. "  в 1с ??


Удаляем все старные драйвера Штрих-М. Устанавливаем последний. В настройках Администрирование-Подключаемое оборудование-старую ККТ помечаем на удаление и снимаем галочку "используется". Создаем новую ККТ с передачей данных с последним драйвером. Все. В справочнике НСИ-Касса ККМ указываем новую кассу в разделе подключаемое оборудование.

----------

Nikolay114 (05.02.2021)

----------


## SpideRus

> б. В открывшейся форме раскрыть ветку "Подключаемый по стандарту "1С:Совместимо""
> в. Не должно быть драйверов для ККТ от Атол. Если есть, необходимо пометить на удаление данные элементы.


*Первый случай.*

У меня этого пункта нет. В разделе драйверы оборудования нет пункта "Подключаемый по стандарту "1С:Совместимо", там всего один пункт "Поставляемый в составе конфигурации".

Вышел из ситуации так:

1) Удалил все установленные драйвера Атол, просто через панель "Установка и удаление".
2) Обновил 1С с 2.3.6.25 до 2.3.7.22.
3) Установил драйвер Атол 10.8.
4) В разделе Администрирование - Подключаемое оборудование, создал новую ККТ с передачей данных из доступных драйверов "Поставляемый в составе конфигурации", в моем случае из выпадающего большого списка других марок ККТ выбрал Атол 10х.
5) Все.

При продаже маркированного товара на чеке печатается буква [М], в разделе фискальные данные XML в коде DATA MATRIX печатается код, какой-то рандомный, не имеющий никакого отношения к тому коду маркировки который был считан с товара, но при проверке чека на сайте в ОФД в ОФД уходит и списывается в ЧЗ именно тот код который был считан и привязан к товару, т.е. правильный, а не тот что указан в XML.

*Второй случай.*

Пункт "Подключаемый по стандарту "1С:Совместимо"" есть, все старые драйвера ККТ помечены на удаление, но




> В качестве драйвера указать драйвер, поставляемый с БПО (он один и должен остаться в списке выбора!)


Нет этого пункта.

Вышел из ситуации так:

1) Удалил все установленные драйвера Атол, просто через панель "Установка и удаление".
2) Удалить в директории: %AppData%\1C\1cv8\ExtCompT файлы fptr10_7c_win64_*.dll
3) 1С стоит с 2.3.6.17 РИБ.
3) Установил драйвер Атол 10.8.
4) В разделе Администрирование - Подключаемое оборудование, создал новую ККТ с передачей данных из доступных драйверов "Поставляемый в составе конфигурации", в моем случае из выпадающего большого списка других марок ККТ выбрал Атол 10х.
5) Все.

При продаже маркированного товара на чеке *НЕ* печатается буква [М], в разделе фискальные данные чека формата XML *НЕТ* строки с кодом DATA MATRIX, но при проверке чека на сайте в ОФД в ОФД уходит и списывается в ЧЗ код который был считан и привязан к товару.

----------


## Nikolay114

Здравствуйте! Продали маркированную одежду, в тот момент тег 1162 не передавался в офд и естественно в честном знаке операции не отображались, делали все вручную в ЧЗ пока не починили отправку, но в тот момент забыли в ЧЗ вывести из оборота товар, потом делаем возврат и КМ при сканировании не работает, пишет "...Акцизная марка...уже была использована..." кассир добавил товар в ручную, без сканирование. Прошло время починили отправку в ОФД и увидели, что этот товар в 1с не маркирован (красный значок, место зеленого) вывели из оборота вручную этот товар в ЧЗ, затем в 1с "Обмен ИС МП" во вкладке "Возврат в оборот ИС МП" создали документ с этим товаром и вставили первичный документ Чек о возврате. В итоге у этого товара красный значок, что он не маркирован, как можно в 1с отобразить этот товар маркированным(с зеленым значком)? Звонили в ЧЗ они тоже самое сказали, что мы сделали, но не помогло. Может опять вручную сделать вод в оборот в ЧЗ, но как в 1с промаркировать товар и чтобы КМ читался.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте! Продали маркированную одежду, в тот момент тег 1162 не передавался в офд и естественно в честном знаке операции не отображались, делали все вручную в ЧЗ пока не починили отправку, но в тот момент забыли в ЧЗ вывести из оборота товар, потом делаем возврат и КМ при сканировании не работает, пишет "...Акцизная марка...уже была использована..." кассир добавил товар в ручную, без сканирование. Прошло время починили отправку в ОФД и увидели, что этот товар в 1с не маркирован (красный значок, место зеленого) вывели из оборота вручную этот товар в ЧЗ, затем в 1с "Обмен ИС МП" во вкладке "Возврат в оборот ИС МП" создали документ с этим товаром и вставили первичный документ Чек о возврате. В итоге у этого товара красный значок, что он не маркирован, как можно в 1с отобразить этот товар маркированным(с зеленым значком)? Звонили в ЧЗ они тоже самое сказали, что мы сделали, но не помогло. Может опять вручную сделать вод в оборот в ЧЗ, но как в 1с промаркировать товар и чтобы КМ читался.


если вы продаете в розницу при пробитие чека добавление товара в чек ккм он запрашивает про сканировать маркировку и далее когда его пробиваете происходит авто вывод из оборота это можно увидеть в ЧЗ.

----------


## SpideRus

> во вкладке "Возврат в оборот ИС МП" создали документ с этим товаром и вставили первичный документ Чек о возврате. В итоге у этого товара красный значок, что он не маркирован, как можно в 1с отобразить этот товар маркированным(с зеленым значком)?


А код маркировки считывали в этом документе? Если просто добавить маркированный товар в документ списания по чеку, марка будет все равно розовая, пока код маркировки не считается на этом документе.

----------


## Nikolay114

Когда продавали, сканировали КМ, забыли сделали ручной вывод из оборота в ЧЗ, на тот момент обмен с ОФД не работал. Принесли возврат и кассир ничего не знал об этом, не смог отсканировать КМ, писал КМ уже используется в док. чеке продажи. Кассир вбил вручную возврат, после этого заметили, что в ЧЗ ничего не отображено, сделали вывод и ввод в оборот в ручную, а 1с не понимает, что этот товар маркированный и не дает сканировать этот товар. С другими товарами все нормально работает, также делаем продажу и возврат и все читается. Проблема, что РМК не сканирует этот код.

----------


## SpideRus

> Принесли возврат и кассир ничего не знал об этом, не смог отсканировать КМ, писал КМ уже используется в док. чеке продажи.


А если эту КМ отсканировать через приложение Честный знак? Что показывает?

----------


## m0m0

___del

----------


## Abdusamad19772

кто не будь может мне помочь с разагрегацией  в 1с как мне занести товар с упаковки не сканируя сам  товар только коробку не как не могу догнать программа розница аптека 2.2 
если есть какая то инструкция скиньте мне на почту пожалуйста Abdusamad7777777@bk.ru  заранее спасибо

----------


## udjin123

подскажите, будет ли маркировка (товары легкой промышленности) работать с патченной 1С Розница актуального релиза?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> подскажите, будет ли маркировка (товары легкой промышленности) работать с патченной 1С Розница актуального релиза?


Будет. Честный знак не проверяет лицензию 1С.

----------

udjin123 (16.06.2022)

----------


## udjin123

> Будет. Честный знак не проверяет лицензию 1С.


спасибо за ответ! 
а как быть с ЭДО? - вроде с 2022 года использование ЭДО обязательно для работы с маркировкой.. Использовать сторонние сервисы типа Корус или Контур (не 1С:ЭДО)?

----------

